# 5 day muzzleloader season starts Monday in Bama!!!!!!



## lswoody (Nov 13, 2010)

Shot my 50 cal. CVA yesterday to check the scope. Hitting just like last year. Hopefully I can get me a deer or 2 during this 5 day season. Then the rifle season starts on Sat!!!!!!! Good huntin, Scott Woody


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2011)

What kind you got? How do you like it?


----------



## lswoody (Jan 3, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Roll Tide!!


Congrats on ya'lls win Sat. You guys really showed out. I was pulling and cheering for ya'll. Go SEC!!!!!! And WAR EAGLE!!!!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> What kind you got? How do you like it?




Jim, I got a CVA "Buckhorn". It is the cheapest one that CVA makes. When I got it about 4 yrs. ago it sold for about $120, Mine was a display at Walmart and I got it for $90. Yes I really like it. Only thing I don't like about it is it is not a break open action. It is kinda of a pain to clean but for $90 I really can't complain. It is very accurate and I have taken 3 deer and a red fox with it. I use 2 Triple 7 pellets and T/C sabots. I have a 4X Simmons scope on it. If I ever upgrade I will probably get the CVA "Wolf". Only thing is the "Wolf" has a shorter barrel, I like the longer barrel because you get more velocity and longer range.


----------



## UtahRob (Jan 19, 2011)

I love hunting with the muzzy . i have Encore SS and my son has a Omega . He shot his first deer this year with his and a elk three years ago . They were both spikes but he and i were very happy with each one . I have taken two deer since we started using muzzle loaders 4 years ago . Have not taken a elk yet . I now have a bad back so not sure how much big game hunting i will be doing in the future , just can't pack any out anymore . A horse would be nice !!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2011)

I told my wife this is the year I am buying one. I dont want an expensive one, But I want one that is fairly easy to own and operate(shoot, clean, break apart). I am a complete newbie, but chances are I will buy one Muzzleloader and keep it forever so I want it to be the one. Muzzleloader here in Mass is 2 weeks per year which equals about 3 days hunting for me. So from that you can see I dont want to spend allot of coin.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 19, 2011)

I hunt all gun seasons with muzzy only, I'll have to throw a pic up of what I got, did back when I bought the one finally but I deleted that one since, also would want to get a old kentucky long gun 50 cal too =P~


----------

